# king royal



## jaws (Jan 13, 2008)

Have anyone heard of king royal blood line


----------



## boogiebot (Oct 7, 2009)

jaws said:


> Have anyone heard of king royal blood line


i have heard of king lion but never king royal. any pics?


----------



## jaws (Jan 13, 2008)

I'll try to post a pic? My friend just got a pitbull puppy colby king royal blood line. But, i haven't heard of king royal. is their a blood line call royal


----------



## boogiebot (Oct 7, 2009)

oh man i wish i could help you out. im still a big noob to this stuff too...hahaha. i am pretty sure that someone on here will know of it if it is legit. i have heard of the colby line of pitbulls but never a cobly king royal.


----------



## jaws (Jan 13, 2008)

is their anywhere i can go to look up all the different blood line


----------



## CINCINNATIBULLIES (Jan 15, 2009)

i have heard of king lion he is royal bloodline. never heard of king royal bloodline.


----------



## jaws (Jan 13, 2008)

could someome post some picture of a king lion dog. Are they ambully or apbt


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)




----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

cEElint said:


>


I've seen this dog before too not a big fan, he looks a little special to me.


----------

